# Neutering/General Intact Behavior



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I plan to neuter soon, in fact, Im calling on Monday! But let's say something like this happens again, will he lose his mind again? He also sniffs pee and chomps his mouth, another 'boy' behavior. I hope some of this stops.


I don't have much experience with things like these, I only ever had one neutered male, he was a rescue and I had no other dogs... 

But my little Lucia is on heat right now and we meet loads of neutered males in the park, and they all seem to lose it when she sticks her bum in their face... lol.. she's such a tease!... other than actually being able to "do it" they display all the same type of behavior as the entire males we met... even try to "hump" her... 

I don't think neutering will guarantee to stop him from "losing his mind" again... I think it's in the brain regardless of hormones...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! OH I am sorry to laugh but am living in a madhouse right now and soooo hear you! Journey and my girl whippet Iris are both in season, and Holly, my spayed girl is...well...here...and Quincy is madly, passionately in love with her. If I bathed her, he would not even notice the in-heat girls are here. He is so busy trying to keep an eye on all three girls and still be loyal to me, I am surprised he has not had a complete breakdown. Less than two weeks to go thank God!

I would suspect your boy will mellow out over time once he is neutered. It doesn't happen overnight, but they eventually lose all sexual interest as a rule. My male Whippet has been neutered for years and just watches the insanity here with a bemused look on his face. Periodically he joins the fun and tries to hump anybody, but quickly wonders why he even bothered.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks!

It's just bizarre, it's an abscess on her SHOULDER and he keeps checking it and checking her bumm and checking it and... oy. 
Abscesses stink like bitches in season so I guess he thinks that is what it is. 
I've no plans to breed, definitely burned out from conformation, and just wanting a nice pet. 

it's interesting how people will say there's "no difference" between boys/girls as pets, but truly there is! 

New personal rule about all pets in the future: Must be FEMALE and NON SHEDDING (2 of my 4 dogs shed as well as my cat. There's hair everywhere).


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel your pain!!? lol My Bichon males were young and recently neutered and if we got a rescue girl in heat they would lose their minds. My 14 year old neutered male would sleep through it all until THE day then he would wake up and annoy the young lady all day long. Then back to sleep leaving the teenagers to their crazies. 

It a wonderful memory but it was not that hilarious at the time...hope all is back to normal soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

After neutering, do they just slow down and fill out? I have not chosen to do or not to do it, and don't know what to do. I have read it can also make them more aggressive, and cause health issues later in life. I've never done it to any of my male dogs, and in a single dog home, must you?

If I should have started a new thread, i'm sorry, thought it might fit here


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

When I first had male dogs over 20 years ago I didn't neuter either of them,and I must say I wish I had done my toy male poodle as he had the biggest Napoleon complex ever! My spoo however wasn't randy at all even when my best friends afghan was in season,he took no notice of her. I neutered my second standard Harley as I was planning to get a female when I lost my toy but in the end Harley seemed very happy on his own when Toby died so we didn't get one in the end. I neutered Billy my new spoo at 11 months because he was getting a bit randy with female visitors(quite embarrassing!) and we also had our little mini girl by then so we felt it was the right thing to do. Tia came into heat about 3 months after Bill was done and he spent most of the 3 weeks with his nose rammed up her backside,the vet said they could still actually mate!so not to leave them alone,and although he never attempted to even try he was definitely disturbed by her being in heat. He hasn't got fat since being neutered over 8 months ago,and he hasn't slowed down really,mind you he was never that hyperactive anyway,he loves his runs off lead and certainly still enjoys running very fast. I think as long as you don't overfeed them and still exercise them well they shouldn't put on weight. My little Tia was a dreadfully picky eater until she was spayed and now she eats all her meals without any messing so it was a blessing she was spayed.
I think you have to take each dog and make an individual decision about spaying or neutering based on their needs and what you think is right for them,there is not a blanket right choice for all dogs.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's just bizarre, it's an abscess on her SHOULDER and he keeps checking it and checking her bumm and checking it and... oy.
> Abscesses stink like bitches in season so I guess he thinks that is what it is.
> ...








I agree with the non shedding rule but I love male dogs,the 4 I have had have all been wonderful,and so affectionate. Most of the female dogs I know seem more independant and not such mummy's babies!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's just bizarre, it's an abscess on her SHOULDER and he keeps checking it and checking her bumm and checking it and... oy.
> Abscesses stink like bitches in season so I guess he thinks that is what it is.
> ...


Aw, I still love the boys best, even though it involves having to put up with some crazed behavior when someone is in season...or when someone has any type of wound on their body!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I've read and read and called and asked vets (yes, vetS!) and behaviorists and breederS and the only most compelling reason I could find to neuter a dog is to prevent prostatitis and impregnating a female. As they age 80% of males get enlarged prostate and the difficulty urinating and dedicating that goes with it. That sounds really uncomfortable, so then I could be convinced towards neutering.
I don't have any intact bitches, nor do I plan to, nor is he exposed to any on a regular basis. We are in the country and One farm has an intact Border Collie, another farm has an indoor cat, another one has a neutered male. Not much else for miles and our yard is double fenced. 

The other thing is leaving TIMID males intact helps to reduce timidity. The testosterone acts in the brain to make it forget bad experiences (or have less impact on memory). In the absence of testosterone, they remember and tend to stay spooky. He's working well through what may be a prolonged fear period, but he was petrified of strangers and now he's at least comfortable with them in the same room. I don't want to lose that progress or backpedal in any way. So then, for him, I could stand in favor of just leaving him intact. 

It seems like it's a 50/50 chance of reducing other sexual behaviors... and as I recall, I had a neutered foster poodle for a while years ago when I was showing bichons and toy poodles, and he was better than the INTACT males at telling when the girls were ready to be bred! Dh reminded me of that. 

He behaves himself indoors, no more marking, knows he's not to hump or butt-sniff obsessively (I just tell him 'leave it' and then redirect him to something else. 

he's really a wonderful, sweet guy but boy, was it ever obnoxious with him pacing and whining and pestering the heck out of Echo all week! Thankfully the abscess is nothing more than a boring old scab and he's back to normal.

Girls are much more laid back and slightly more independent. Jack is cuddly and attentive to me MOST of the time LOL, but engages in all the doggy things.

My neutered minpin never got the memo and bred any bitch he could, fought other intact males, sniffed butts, peed on everything... very doggy.

Anyway, as you can see I'm overanalyzing and since I don't have a neuter contract, I'm not being forced into anything... I want to do the right thing for Jack at the right time.

The only thing I can think of is yup, I"d like to reduce or eliminate prostate issues, but I'd also like to get him well through his spookiness before removing his testosterone. 
Also not looking at his bright pink danglies would be a nice feature LOL. Why does no hair grow on those bad boys?? LOL


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> it's interesting how people will say there's "no difference" between boys/girls as pets, but truly there is!
> 
> 
> 
> New personal rule about all pets in the future: Must be FEMALE and NON SHEDDING (2 of my 4 dogs shed as well as my cat. There's hair everywhere).



Finally, someone who agrees with me! I know boys are sweet, but face it... A boy will be a .... Boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

